# Dolores



## Bandit (Jan 27, 2009)

Howdy,
I need some info on the Dolores from gypsum to bedrock (36 miles). I've done the Dolores a while ago the part through snaggle tooth, but looking for a family ( 2 little ones who have done the San Juan a few times but no other experience) float. Looks like there will be water the first weekend of June. Any info on camp spots, what to watch out for would be great. 
thanks
bandito


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Thought the Dolores was a goner this year.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bandit said:


> Howdy,
> I need some info on the Dolores from gypsum to bedrock (36 miles). I've done the Dolores a while ago the part through snaggle tooth, but looking for a family ( 2 little ones who have done the San Juan a few times but no other experience) float. Looks like there will be water the first weekend of June. Any info on camp spots, what to watch out for would be great.
> thanks
> bandito


No one's been on that section in 5 years and the camps are likely a little (or more) overgrown, so take the appropriate tools. Other than that, HAVE FUN!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Bandit:
If you're coming all the way from Flagstaff I would have a backup plan like the Moab Daily, the Gunnison or something else. There isn't supposed to be any water in the Dolores this year from what I've heard.. The trip from Gateway to Dewey Bridge gets water from the San Miguel, so it may be running. But have a backup plan. In June the road through the La Sals from Gateway to Castle Valley should be open and that cuts the shuttle time in half. There is gas in Gateway.

The water itself is not any tougher than the San Juan. I've paddled it only in canoes and there are spots that get tricky in a 16 foot tripping canoe (with dog) as opposed to a whitewater specific canoe. In a raft or a ducky, you could take a nap and not get into trouble. The scenery is beautiful! 

Don't lose your guidebook, it's apparently out of print now.

Have fun.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Bandit:

I just read the other thread that referenced the Dolores River District's posting about the release. You should have a blast, little kids will be fine if you are in a raft.

Tom


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

There's a great camp near river mile 65-1/2, but unless you get there early it will probably be taken. It has pictographs nearby. The only time I've found it unoccupied it was too early in the day to set up camp. We've run this section at least 3-4 times. Tighter turns and more technical than the SJ, but no rapids worse than class III+ (One Holer and S-Curve), so you should be OK. Lots of camps near Coyote Wash, but since there hasn't been enough water to run this section for years, expect them all to be overgrown. Seems like we usually camp between Bull Canyon and Spring Canyon, but its been awhile. If they do open up the dam, expect a lot of boaters, so get an early start if you can. Most trips typically launch at Slickrock, so if you launch at Big Gyp you should get the jump over a lot of them. I'm considering running it with a 9-yr old myself...


----------

